# Coffin Party Cooler



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

View attachment 175594

Build your own here:
http://www.northmanspartyvamps.com/2012/06/coffin-cooler.html


----------



## kingschaff (Apr 26, 2009)

I built a full sized one 3 years ago!! always a hit.. I can't post pics on this thread for some reason.. but it's under my photos


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Real neat! Love it!


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

that's pretty cool!


----------

